# 96 and 97 Sentra factory service manuals



## bbolander (Nov 18, 2003)

I've been looking for a 96 factory service manual and they're $150 from the Nissan Dealer. I have a chance to get a 97 factory service manual for less.

Does anyone know whether there are any changes between the 96 and 97 Sentras that would cause problems in using the 97 manual for the 96?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

not really, the more significant change is from 97 to a 98.


----------



## bbolander (Nov 18, 2003)

Thanks, I bought the 97 fsm for $110, saved $50


----------



## kahoots (Aug 25, 2003)

why do you need a manuel for your car?


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

kahoots said:


> why do you need a manuel for your car?


TO work on it. :loser:


----------

